# Inner Ear Infection/Head tilt Permanent?



## mfreier (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello! This is my first post, but have been using this site as a reference to all my hedgie questions. I did not find anything specific to this question so I apologize if I just didn't look in the right spot.

I have a 2.5 year old hedgie, Roland, who recently went to the vet after I discovered he hadn't been using his wheel and for sneezing and a head tilt. The vet said he likely has a URI and inner ear infection. He was sent home with a 5 day anti-inflammatory and 10 day antibiotic. By day 9 with no improvement I took him back and he got 14 days of anti-inflammatory and a different kind of antibiotic. He also got a medication to help coat his GI track as he was having some sticky green poops while on the 1st round of antibiotics. While we were there the vet also put him under a light sedation to check his mouth—everything was fine there.

My vet said that his inner ear infection and head tilt could be a permanent thing and I'm wondering if this is true?! I feel so bad for my little guy because he hasn't been wheeling and has a little trouble walking around his cage. Does anyone have experience with a head tilt that just never went away or maybe one that went away with medication?!

Roland notes: 
• His cage is always between 73-80 (he has a three level house)
• He has fleece liners (washed in unscented detergent), he previously had paper litter but I got rid of it after he started sleeping in it... that's what I suspect started his sneezing.
• His poops and pees are normal
• His sneezing has decreased slightly and activity has increased slightly since on this second round of antibiotics, but still is not wheeling.
• Vet doesn't suspect he has WHS


----------



## mfreier (Feb 27, 2017)

No one has had experience with a hog that had an inner ear infection?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I haven't had experience with this. Hopefully someone with experience will come along.


----------



## quillsters (Feb 19, 2017)

My hedgehog has the same symptoms. She did have an ear infection as I could see her ear was a little moist. She has ear drops to help with inflammation and has been on antibiotics for 6 days. Her head tilt has improved, she is eating, drinking and using her wheel as normal. Does Roland still have a head tilt? Did you find the answer to your question on a hedgie having a permanent head tilt after an infection?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The OP hasn't been back since posting this in February


----------

